# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Scotiabank ATM

## Beefer

According to Scotiabank website there is an ATM at Pedro Cross .

Just wondering if anyone has used it and if it takes Canadian debit cards.  I'm guessing that it will as I've never had an issue at any other location I've used in Jamaica. 

Thanks in advance 

19 sleeps!

----------


## ohliz

IDK but there is one at Jack Sprat now which I used the other day. Fee was $546JA and it only gives $15,000 max at a time (like the one in Time Square in Negril and maybe all standalone ATMs). 

Wonderful addition to TB!!

----------


## hey_mon

That is a great addition to TB!!!  And $15000. Goes a lot further in TB than Negril!

----------


## Beefer

Thanks again

----------

